# Just another equestrian :)



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey all!

I'm Liz  I've been riding since I was 4 years old and have always had the horse bug. I rode western (barrels, play days, trails) until I was about 16 and I started working for an arab breeder. I'd clean stalls and feed horses to get to ride her horses. It's there that I first rode english (although it'd always been a fantasy) and I was hooked! I showed a mare of hers in hunter under saddle. From there I decided to start jumping lessons and I'm so glad I did!

I'm now 18 years old. I've just graduated high school, and now I work a full time job. I am finally in a place financially where I can own and show my own horse. SO without further ado...

My horse is named Brink of War aka Brink. He is a 10 year old ottb. His owner just moved from NC and when they were there he was jumping 3' and progressing still. I plan on doing jumpers (we'll see.. he may be more of a hunter). I've already put my down payment on him and I should be moving him to his new barn July 1.  I am thrilled!! He is so lovely and has a great personality. 

Good to meet you all!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

hi Liz from Missouri! cute pic! welcome to the forum and congrats on your new horse!


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

lol I'm not from Missouri but thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, nice lookin horse you have there!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Excellent pic!


----------



## RemingtonSteele (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello! Your horse is very beautiful! You will find this place to be a lot of fun  I have read some really awesome stories and articles and advice. It's great to have advice from all over and from all walks of life. I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome! =D


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum!! Congrats on your orderly finances and your new horse!


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to get more pictures up of my horse.. I'm moving him in the 1st!! 

There is a lot of great info on here. I'm sure I'll get lots of good advice!


----------



## Transformer14 (Jun 2, 2012)

hey welcome  pretty horse


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome! 

And, oh my goondess, I thought you were my friend for a second!! Your picture on your profile says Nike- her horses name is Nike. She does SOME hunter jumper for jumping practice, and her nick-name is Liz


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi from Minnesota


----------

